# Hello From Utah



## akhardys (Feb 18, 2017)

Greetings fellow forum members.

I am getting ready to embark on a new hobby in beekeeping. I will start with delivery of 3 x nucs (Italian) this spring, approximately 2 weeks before average start of flow in this area. 

This forum has already helped answer most of my initial questions. One thing I haven't been able to find clear discussion on through the search function deals with feeding sugar to new startup colonies. I've found plenty on feeding dry sugar in the winter... and of the necessity of feeding colonies in the spring prior to flow, but nothing about feeding dry sugar to new starts or in the spring. I understand that new bees must be fed. Will dry sugar cake suffice for new colonies and post winter? Or do I need to feed syrup? 

I've located a local bee club that I will join. The discussions on this forum have proven invaluable. Thanks to all who contribute.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello and welcome-
Most feed 1 to 1 syrup. Measure by either weight or volume. Mix what you need, it doesn't keep well. Use regular white sugar. Beet or cane doesn't matter. Entrance feeders can promote robbing. Inverted jars with tiny holes in the lids are popular.

Good luck with your bees-
Bill


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## brownbuff75 (Jul 1, 2013)

I would feed sugar syrup over dry sugar for spring build up. The reason being is the bees would need to liquify the dry sugar in order to feed it to the brood. Well in order to do this they will need water. If there is not enough moisture in the air of the hive or not warm enough to go out and forage for it, then they will have a hard time breaking it down in order to make royal jelly.


----------



## akhardys (Feb 18, 2017)

Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome! I am in Utah as well. I don't have bees yet but I have hives and have been learning for a solid 3 years. Good luck with your bees!


----------

